# I'm sure now, I picked the right breed (and the right dog)



## GPrime2 (Mar 2, 2017)

I originally was torn between a husky and a gsd as my dog, I say mine because my wife has a golden retriever I love to death but he's her dog as far as primary trainer/owner, but tonight has cemented that I made the right choice. Mini brag, more to come I'm sure, but my new 10wk old gsd Athena came home last night, having never so much as worn a collar. 24hrs later, she's whining when she needs to go out, hasn't had any major accidents, is comfortable being tethered to me on leash, and is getting decent at sit. She's also taken to the crate just fine, and is getting along with the other animals in the house. I knew gsds were good, I couldn't have imagined they were THIS good, this dog is incredible so far!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice! Now we need pictures!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

GPrime2 said:


> I originally was torn between a husky and a gsd as my dog, I say mine because my wife has a golden retriever I love to death but he's her dog as far as primary trainer/owner, but tonight has cemented that I made the right choice. Mini brag, more to come I'm sure, but my new 10wk old gsd Athena came home last night, having never so much as worn a collar. 24hrs later, she's whining when she needs to go out, hasn't had any major accidents, is comfortable being tethered to me on leash, and is getting decent at sit. She's also taken to the crate just fine, and is getting along with the other animals in the house. I knew gsds were good, I couldn't have imagined they were THIS good, this dog is incredible so far!


Perfect age to start off leash walking. Lots of trails and places to go. When I'm up visiting aunt's, I like to go to Braddock's Bay park and just walk. Or Durand Eastman park at the golf course. I've walked the back 9 lots of room, and no one around.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL, well congratulations ... and welcome aboard.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

GPrime2 said:


> I knew gsds were good, I couldn't have imagined they were THIS good, this dog is incredible so far!


That's nothing GPrime2, in another week or so he'll be doing card tricks and play a mean game of Scrabble.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## GPrime2 (Mar 2, 2017)

Deb said:


> Very nice! Now we need pictures!


Where are my manners, of course. She's starting to get comfortable in the house this morning, so the next hurdle is going to be to deal with the mouthing/biting, but we'll get there.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats! Just a bit of advice..... Just when you think you've got them figured up they will throw a spanner into the works.... lol It's all part of it....


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank you! She is adorable!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

She looks like a sweetie! Enjoy your pup!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

GPrime2 said:


> I originally was torn between a husky and a gsd as my dog, I say mine because my wife has a golden retriever I love to death but he's her dog as far as primary trainer/owner, but tonight has cemented that I made the right choice. Mini brag, more to come I'm sure, but my new 10wk old gsd Athena came home last night, having never so much as worn a collar. 24hrs later, she's whining when she needs to go out, hasn't had any major accidents, is comfortable being tethered to me on leash, and is getting decent at sit. She's also taken to the crate just fine, and is getting along with the other animals in the house. I knew gsds were good, I couldn't have imagined they were THIS good, this dog is incredible so far!


You will never be complete without a German Shepherd again. They are an incredible breed. They are smart and very trainable BUT where they will excel is they will steal your heart and you wont know it has happened till its happened.

Enjoy your new friend and congrats!!!!!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Shooter said:


> You will never be complete without a German Shepherd again. They are an incredible breed. They are smart and very trainable BUT where they will excel is they will steal your heart and you wont know it has happened till its happened.
> 
> Enjoy your new friend and congrats!!!!!


You are so right, my friend. My husband learned this. When we met, I had five wonderful GSDs. He fell in love. Fortunately, he liked me a lot, too.

No other breed will do for him.

About Athena--she sounds wonderful! Of course, in a few weeks, she'll be a teenager and you will long for these happy, carefree days!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I have had and fostered many breeds, loved them all very much but the GSD tops them all. To me they are far beyond any pet dog and I find them magical. Your pup is gorgeous. It makes me WANT A PUP SO BAD!!!!! But no, I won't. Have fun with her. Super cutie.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

I have toyed with the idea of other breeds. BUT, I already know, if I got one I would be wishing it was a GSD! 

Signed, "Hopelessly Hooked"! LOL!


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

Aww she's adorable! Congrats on your new pup!


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

Athena is Gorgeous! Thanks for the pics!


----------

